# Tour Stage 18: 172.5k and 4 Climbs Plus Alpe d'Huez...TWICE



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Close. The look on Contador's face when Froome went from +:10 to -:10 said many things, but the most obvious to me was, "What more can I do?" A day after the Spaniard almost Belokied coming down Gap, he went out and showed both climbing prowess and ITT form. But it wasn't enough. 

One thing I love about the ITT is the winner's throne. The rider with the fastest time gets an honorable seat until their time is bested. There is usually one early rider that gets comfortable in the fast seat. Then, with less than 15 riders, he loses it. Then another fastest time. Then another. Until finally we see one who might be the winner take the throne. They seemingly have the stage, with so few riders on the course. Then, with one man en course, the tension is tighter than the down"tube" on a slingshot. The king can only sit and watch. And we watch him watch. And we see him exalted or fallen. Either way, it is a rollercoaster.

But enough about selling the ITT. I think we have something a bit more fun to debate. It's such a nice day, let's play two!

Yup. To celebrate the 100th staging of le Tour, they have decided to go up Alpe d'Huez twice. On the same day. Earlier in the week I tried (with mixed results) to compare Ventoux to Lambeau Field and Alpe d'Huez to Yankee Stadium. Well, I was wrong about Alpe. It is more like Wrigley Field or Fenway Park. Imagine if you will the Cubs and Bo Sox playing a doubleheader. The first game in Boston and the second on the North Side. And all the fans get to see both games in person.

Froome has said if it is raining the stage should be neutralized. He also came out against Contador, saying Saxo was too risky on Gap. Yeah. That won't fly. If anything, that is more of an invitation to Saxo to rivet this ride. But more than Saxo will need to drive the race.

We also saw Contador give the thumbs up to Quintana at the finish of Gap. Will they work together on Alpe? Twice? With no time bonuses (sad panda), if they stretch it and bury Froome they can ride against each other Stage 19.

Oh, I have no clue who will win. Other than the million fans who are no doubt camping on that rock slab right now.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

is it raining there yet? I am gonna find weather for huez.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Considering the voiced dislike by the French teams for Sky... Saxo should turn to them. He has to cone up with something new, as everything tried thus far has not worked. 

I think Froome talking about weenie ing out if there's weather is either a bluff... Or is a great opportunity for Saxo to pull something if there's weather.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't know how anyone can pick against Froome on Alpe d'Huez after what he has done. I know he and particularly his team looked weak yesterday on Stage 16, but Froome still didn't go anywhere on the climb or the descent. I'd like to see him cracked by attacks from multiple other teams just to make the race more interesting, but how can we expect it? He has dominated and should get another stage. Who can beat him?

There is a chance just because his team looks spent, but a couple other teams will probably need to work together unless both Contador and Kreuziger are really feeling it and can tag-team him without help from another contender. They just don't seem on the same level as Froome but we'll see.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Lance can beat him


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

nate said:


> Who can beat him?


No one, I think. But I really want to be wrong.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I suppose you deserve your indulgence since you so kindly keep us up to date on the stages. But how the hell you can make parallels between a ballpark in urban Boston reeking of beer and hotdogs to finely honed athletes cycling up a mountain in France is just beyond my capacity to stretch sports anlogies. Contador = Barry Bonds? Still points for trying. At least it isn't NASCAR...

If Contador is going to save this then it's now or never. If Froome is going to crack it will probably be here, but I don't think he will.
I'd love to see Quintana get something out of this. I want those Frenchies to bring it on, let"s see if they have what it takes to win something.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, the party is underway...sunny enough looking day thus far....although the horizon has some fishy-looking clouds. Lots of "If there's weather" then "nullification" talk.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Saxo showed Sky to be nervous on the first climb. Sky should have let everything go, and just did tempo. Instead Froome was isolated, covered some stuff he should not have covered, burning some energy early. He will feel that by the end. 

Sky did learn their lesson on the second climb. Ride to the plan, ride the tempo, work to narrow the gap only when you must.... I personally would say 60 seconds out to a podium contender, but try to keep them to 30. A steady thirty second gap crushes the spirit of almost every rider that far out. No threats, give them minutes, no problem.

I was surprised to see Sky sleeping and letting Froome get isolated like that. Seems like they should have expected to be hit on this day, a day when a successful execution of a tactic can potentially yield minutes, not seconds. Should be interesting to see what Movistar does, among others.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Damnit, I wish I could watch live. 

Sir Duke, I loves ya! Yes, this is the stage conti needs. It could start here and continue tomorrow. Porte went easy on the ITT, so he should be relatively fresh. 

I would like to see Quintana win as well, but he is too close to GC right now.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

sir duke said:


> I suppose you deserve your indulgence since you so kindly keep us up to date on the stages. But how the hell you can make parallels between a ballpark in urban Boston reeking of beer and hotdogs to finely honed athletes cycling up a mountain in France is just beyond my capacity ...


I don't know if it is beyond your capacity to get this or not, but there was no comparison of a BALLPARK to ATHLETES.

Of what does the roadside, with all those people packed in for days, reek? Dukies and unwashed drunks? At the least.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

weltyed said:


> I would like to see Quintana win as well, but he is too close to GC right now.


I think it's a "cracked the least" kind of day. And I think young riders are due to learn some lessons on that front today.

But I would like to see Q win too. For how he has raced to date, and the Q thing of course.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Saxo showed Sky to be nervous on the first climb. Sky should have let everything go, and just did tempo. Instead Froome was isolated, covered some stuff he should not have covered, burning some energy early. He will feel that by the end.
> 
> Sky did learn their lesson on the second climb. Ride to the plan, ride the tempo, work to narrow the gap only when you must.... I personally would say 60 seconds out to a podium contender, but try to keep them to 30. A steady thirty second gap crushes the spirit of almost every rider that far out. No threats, give them minutes, no problem.
> 
> I was surprised to see Sky sleeping and letting Froome get isolated like that. Seems like they should have expected to be hit on this day, a day when a successful execution of a tactic can potentially yield minutes, not seconds. Should be interesting to see what Movistar does, among others.


Yea...Sky seemed to be sleeping in as a team and forgot how to ride as one team over that first climb.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I like the move by Saxo to set up the bridge. Paul and Phil seem to think it might be too early, but I like it a lot.

Still have to make the bridge, then burn the bridge of course.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

various webcams on alp d'huez...
Alpe d'Huez Webcam showing current snow conditions


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I don't know if it is beyond your capacity to get this or not, but there was no comparison of a BALLPARK to ATHLETES.
> 
> Of what does the roadside, with all those people packed in for days, reek? Dukies and unwashed drunks? At the least.


That's why I used the words parallel and analogy. Its a sport with wheels, not a ballgame, apples and oranges and all that. Play semantics all you want, it's still a bit silly and parochial. I've never felt the need to see the Kop at Anfield as somehow replicating the slopes of Mont Ventoux or Galibier. It's a bike race, for heavens sake, do we need to pay homage to America's 'national pastime' to get ourselves in the mood? Really? It's just not cricket...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I loved Greipel's move to take those sprint points...and then Sagan chewing his guys out.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

As they make their way up Alpe D'Huez the peloton is really starting to spread out.


And they have to climb it twice!!

How many riders will finish outside of the timezone/cutoff?!! I suspect quite a few!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> I loved Greipel's move to take those sprint points...and then Sagan chewing his guys out.


:lol:


I saw that! 

The commentators were surprised as well.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I like the move by Saxo to set up the bridge. Paul and Phil seem to think it might be too early, but I like it a lot.
> 
> Still have to make the bridge, then burn the bridge of course.


They continue to do as much as possible to win rather than being content to solidify second and third. Their team is riding stronger than Sky, and they could realistically get 2nd-3rd in GC plus the team win. I like that they are willing to risk it for a distant shot at yellow. I don't think they can pull it off but they are going to try to make it interesting.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Argggg, this is killing me to be at work. 


I hope anybody but sky wins today. Hoping for Quintana, he's worked so hard.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

valverde with a mechanical - this is not his tour.

-yes, plenty will be spit out the back. There may be something of a peloton back there, and the red-lantern cut-off should be judged from that - giving a lot of lee-way.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

weltyed said:


> Damnit, I wish I could watch live.
> 
> Sir Duke, I loves ya! Yes, this is the stage conti needs. It could start here and continue tomorrow. Porte went easy on the ITT, so he should be relatively fresh.
> 
> I would like to see Quintana win as well, but he is too close to GC right now.


I picked Quintana on the last mountain finish and Froome blew him away. This one is probably even worse for Quintana because he has moved up to fifth plus the descent will be really fast and dangerous. He is really a tiny guy, giving up like 10-20 pounds to Froome, Porte, Contador, and Kreuziger. Can he hang on the descent?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Jeeeze even for Alpe d'Huez this is nuts as crowds go...barriers were put out and the masses are standing on the wrong side of them.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

nate said:


> They continue to do as much as possible to win rather than being content to solidify second and third. Their team is riding stronger than Sky, and they could realistically get 2nd-3rd in GC plus the team win. I like that they are willing to risk it for a distant shot at yellow. I don't think they can pull it off but they are going to try to make it interesting.


Agreed. 

Bridge collapsed, but more to come. Sky is sticking to tempo. 

Tejay, hope he hangs to the top, at least.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Tejay, hope he hangs to the top, at least.


Hopes dashed.

Hope he hangs on to them. 

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Hopes dashed.
> 
> Hope he hangs on to them.
> 
> Hope springs eternal.


Hell, Jensie is only 35" off the lead...I'd love to see him take it today.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

It looks like Voeckler cracked.


I mean really cracked! He was riding at an almost standstill!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Crap...Tejay needs remedial shifting school...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I just read on the Tour's live feeds that Ryder just attacked the peloton! His rib must be feeling better!

GO RYDER! But don't crash.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> Crap...Tejay needs remedial shifting school...


Yep, looked that way.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> Crap...Tejay needs remedial shifting school...


Did he drop the chain?


He had to stop.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoa!

Riblon overcooked the corner!


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

That is a really bad break for TJ, man! It certainly looked like a frozen drivetrain.... I think the chain was still on the chain ring

Ohhh some off roading. This is getting fun. hah


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Ballsy time to attack, Contador....see if he can get some time.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> Did he drop the chain?


Looked like yes, and it got wedged.



cda 455 said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Moser overcooked the corner!


Could have been worse. Terrible line, good bail point.


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

In the past, I have not been a big Contador supporter, but I'm thinking he might be the last real bike racer in the front of the pelaton. Nice attack. He might be 4 minutes down, but he's going to race all the way to Paris.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Conti's attack is great! Good gap, but they need to hold it and extend it.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Conti's attack is great! Good gap, but they need to hold it and extend it.


this is a well-done break - the peloton cannto quite make up time on a downhil vs. uphill - and with riders string out on the downhill, a team cannot quite control the peloton. Contador has to get his gap, maybe a couple minutes, then sustain that gap all the way back up.

For both he and Froome, there are plenty of riders for bridging.

Froome will have to be in the response - it is not just reeling in a breakaway.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Contador was reeled in.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

TeJay is about to catch Moser and Riblon!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Did Contador have a flat after dropping back?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Marc said:


> Did Contador have a flat after dropping back?


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Contador changed his bike. UCI has announced a "surprise" bike control at finish line to check all bikes meet the 6.8kg min. weight rule</p>— the Inner Ring (@inrng) <a href="https://twitter.com/inrng/statuses/357871675422949376">July 18, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope TJ can win this. It would be huge!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

It looks like the same bike to me. Still has his race number on it. But French TV definitely said bike change.

by CaleyFretz 9:37 AM

Chat at velonews has this: it continues my suspiciousness abt these bike changes.

9:37 AM

the Inner Ring @inrng

Contador changed his bike. UCI has announced a "surprise" bike control at finish line to check all bikes meet the 6.8kg min. weight rule


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Movistar driving, the jabs are over, here we go!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

burgrat said:


> I hope TJ can win this. It would be huge!


Jensie may be about to bridge.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Jens Voight closing in on the lead group. On Alpe d'Huez?!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

PJay said:


> It looks like the same bike to me. Still has his race number on it. But French TV definitely said bike change.
> 
> by CaleyFretz 9:37 AM
> 
> ...


Not much of a surprise if it's announced before the race is finished. Sounds like the UCI really doesn't want to catch anybody.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

burgrat said:


> Jens Voight closing in on the lead group. On Alpe d'Huez?!


He's only one hairpin length back...It would be awesome if he could pull it off.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> Did Contador have a flat after dropping back?





nate said:


> Contador changed his bike. UCI has announced a "surprise" bike control at finish line to check all bikes meet the 6.8kg min. weight rule
> — the Inner Ring (@inrng) July 18, 2013​<script async="" src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Very interesting!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Go Tejay!!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Tejay looks very good with ~11k to go.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Froome just launched an attack!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Froome makes his move!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Jensie has dumped Moser!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Tejay looks very good with ~11k to go.


With 9.5k not so much.

There goes Froome.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Froome just launched an attack!





sir duke said:


> Froome makes his move!



Lance...uh...Froome... attacks again!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

If Contador can hang with Froome he's on the podium for sure, ten Dam and Mollema are cooked.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

sir duke said:


> If Contador can hang with Froome he's on the podium for sure, ten Dam and Mollema are cooked.


Big if, it looks like.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Contador looks cooked. I hope TJ can do this, but the gap is shrinking.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

TJ, lets win this stage for the U.S.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

It s getting clear here, regardless of the clouds at the top of this Alp: A clean Froome means this is the greatest GC cyclist we may ever see.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

This is great racing, Rodriguez is in the mix with Froome and Quintana. Contador nowhere.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

From TdF live feed website:



> Van Garderen is still racing for the stage win. He's having to fend off idiot spectators who have been pushing and shoving him while they "cheer" but the American is still 30" ahead of his nearest rival, Riblon.


WTF, is there not somebody there to stop those idiots?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you see someone flashing their butt?!!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Skewer said:


> TJ, lets win this stage for the U.S.



+1 I'm hoping. Hopefully he can keep up the pace.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

love4himies said:


> From TdF live feed website:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, is there not somebody there to stop those idiots?


The gendarme are out...but there are too many nutters to hope to control.

Even the camera motor bike is body checking runner-idiots.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

love4himies said:


> From TdF live feed website:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, is there not somebody there to stop those idiots?


That's what the cyclists are for...happens every year.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Froome's hand goes up!


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

No one attack!!! We need TeeJay to win this!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Froome's hand goes up!


Illegal refeed...but Quintana rides off when Froome isn't looking.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Froome's hand goes up!


 , I mean, that's too bad


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh no! mechanical for Froome. Last chance for Contador....?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

love4himies said:


> , I mean, that's too bad


Easy Chuck, Tejay still has to piss in the cup.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Riblon is real close!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

My legs are burning just watching them!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Riblon is real close!


In sight of it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bye bye TJ...with only 2000meters to go


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Riblon drops Tejay!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tejay is 19" down on Riblon?!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Marc said:


> Illegal refeed...but Quintana rides off when Froome isn't looking.


If Froome needed food so badly that they sent Porte back for an illegal re-feed then Froome was probably in no condition to respond. I don't think it had anything to do with whether Froome was looking.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

nate said:


> If Froome needed food so badly that they sent Porte back to the car for an illegal re-feed then Froome was probably in no condition to respond. I don't think it had anything to do with whether Froome was looking.


I have a suspicion they'll find grounds to fine/penalize Froome for that...since it was caught on camera that Porte handed the gel to Froome as the plan was all along.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Awww, that' too bad for Teejay.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> Riblon drops Tejay!


Wasn't Riblon on his arse in a ditch earlier on, then he biffs a spectator. Love those fighting Frenchies.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

nate said:


> If Froome needed food so badly that they sent Porte back for an illegal re-feed then Froome was probably in no condition to respond. I don't think it had anything to do with whether Froome was looking.


Is that why Froome's hand went up?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Marc said:


> I have a suspicion they'll find grounds to fine/penalize Froome for that...since it was caught on camera that Porte handed the gel to Froome as the plan was all along.


Chuck that cheating Limey from the Tour!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> I have a suspicion they'll find grounds to fine/penalize Froome for that...since it was caught on camera that Porte handed the gel to Froome as the plan was all along.


As they should -second time Sky has flaunted the feed rules.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

love4himies said:


> Is that why Froome's hand went up?


Yup. It was on camera that Porte went back...got a gel...and then handed it to Froome.

Porte will get fined per the rules as it was an illegal refeed...Froome should be as well, as that was the only reason for Porte to do it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

There's going to be a ton of riders outside the time cutoff.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Marc said:


> I have a suspicion they'll find grounds to fine/penalize Froome for that...since it was caught on camera that Porte handed the gel to Froome as the plan was all along.


It won't be a time penalty. There is no way they'll cause that much controversy. Doing nothing other than a fine lets the controversy fall on Sky for the illegal feed instead of race officials for the punishment.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

sir duke said:


> Chuck that cheating Limey from the Tour!


A tad extreme perhaps. How about a two minute time penalty?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

that was an amazing race. first sign of weakness from froome keeps the viewers at home interested. nairoo gains a minute and sky cheats. enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Marc said:


> Yup. It was on camera that Porte went back...got a gel...and then handed it to Froome.
> 
> Porte will get fined per the rules as it was an illegal refeed...Froome should be as well, as that was the only reason for Porte to do it.


Is there are hard and fast rule on the punishment or is it up to discretion of race officials?


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

LostViking said:


> A tad extreme perhaps. How about a two minute time penalty?


As an endurance mountain bike racer, nutrition can make all the difference. I am of the opinion that it is a part of the race as much as the climb, just like that descent today was part of the bike race. 

Feeding at that point in the race was against the rules. If Froome didn't take care of himself at the beginning of the day, then that's the race. "Bonking" happens. The yellow jersey doesn't get a special pass from it.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Great stuff, my hat's off to all of them. Possibly Froome's most jittery day, but he still took a minute from Contador, who predictably, was all finger and no bang.

Exquisite timing from Riblon also. He hit that one out of the park, to use a baseball analogy.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

LostViking said:


> As they should -second time Sky has flaunted the feed rules.


when was the first?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

r1lee said:


> when was the first?



Stage 15; ascending Mt. Ventoux.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

MTBer1st said:


> As an endurance mountain bike racer, nutrition can make all the difference. I am of the opinion that it is a part of the race as much as the climb, just like that descent today was part of the bike race.
> 
> Feeding at that point in the race was against the rules. If Froome didn't take care of himself at the beginning of the day, then that's the race. "Bonking" happens. The yellow jersey doesn't get a special pass from it.


agreed. he gained a performance advantage from it therefore it should be a time penalty. fine means nothing to them compared to valuable minutes in the race.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Stage 15; ascending Mt. Ventoux.


But wasn't that a legal one?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

r1lee said:


> when was the first?


I don't think there was a first. The last hue and cry was a false alarm, Sky were following the rules the last time they were accused of an illegal feed.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

cda 455 said:


> Stage 15; ascending Mt. Ventoux.


incorrect - that feed at 10k to go was legal, apparently the race radio had announced it earlier.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

sir duke said:


> I don't think there was a first. The last hue and cry was a false alarm, Sky were following the rules the last time they were accused of an illegal feed.


yeah i know, hence the reason i asked. Stop spreading incorrect facts.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> incorrect - that feed at 10k to go was legal, apparently the race radio had announced it earlier.


Nice to see someone else was paying attention, instead of just piling on. Froome cut it fine today though...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I also agree.
Froome was in deep trouble. If he broke the rules, and it looked like he did, then there should be a time penalty.
I have never seen Contador looking so bad, even when he "bonked" in Paris Nice a few years back he didn't look as bad as today.
The sheer guts shown in this TdF by so many riders has been on an epic scale.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

r1lee said:


> yeah i know, hence the reason i asked. Stop spreading incorrect facts.


Are you at altitude? Wrong poster, mate. 'Incorrect fact', I like it...


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Loved the stage. Classic TDF. Was happy for Riblon...really enjoyable


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Are you at altitude? Wrong poster, mate. 'Incorrect fact', I like it...


wasnt' mean't towards you, sorry 

So as Froome just stated, the team car had mechnical problems at the bottom of the climb, so there was no way to get them the gel. 

Anyhow, time penalty should be imposed. I think they mentioned it was only 20sec.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

What was TJs mechanical? What gruppo is he riding?


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

20 second penalty for Froome for illegal feed on climb.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

LostViking said:


> As they should -second time Sky has flaunted the feed rules.





Creakyknees said:


> incorrect - that feed at 10k to go was legal, apparently the race radio had announced it earlier.





r1lee said:


> yeah i know, hence the reason i asked. Stop spreading incorrect facts.





sir duke said:


> Nice to see someone else was paying attention, instead of just piling on. Froome cut it fine today though...


Where did LostViking say anything about _illegal _feedzone  ?




> Flaunt:
> Display (something) ostentatiously, esp. in order to provoke envy or admiration or to show defiance.


You people are assuming rather than paying attention  .


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

coldash said:


> 20 second penalty for Froome for illegal feed on climb.


Another 15 more like that and Contador wins it......


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> Where did LostViking say anything about _illegal _feedzone  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who elected you milk monitor?


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

I wonder which of Contador's bikes will be weighed; the one he was riding before it was announced during the stage that they would be weighing bikes at the end of the stage or the one he switched to after the announcement.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sir duke said:


> Who elected you milk monitor?


Won't answer the question, I see?


Before you accuse someone of 'just piling on' maybe you know what you're talking about, Mr. Paying Attention.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

coldash said:


> I wonder which of Contador's bikes will be weighed; the one he was riding before it was announced during the stage that they would be weighing bikes at the end of the stage or the one he switched to after the announcement.


Does it matter?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> Won't answer the question, I see?
> 
> 
> Before you accuse someone of 'just piling on' maybe you know what you're talking about, Mr. Paying Attention.


Look, it's 1:30 am where I am which means it's time for bed. I'd be delighted to continue arguing over Froome's inconsequential flout/flaunt/flunk or whatever of the rules at a later date. Sleep tight, and congrats on second place.:cryin:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sir duke said:


> Look, it's 1:30 am where I am which means it's time for bed. I'd be delighted to continue arguing over Froome's inconsequential flout/flaunt/flunk or whatever of the rules at a later date. Sleep tight, and congrats on second place.:cryin:




You must be good at playing dodgeball too..................


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Does it matter?


Who knows? but I would be interested in the protocol / rules.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

coldash said:


> Who knows? but I would be interested in the protocol / rules.


I would be too.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> You must be good at playing dodgeball too..................


World class, mate. So, milk monitor, what's the pay like?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't we all just get along?

Hey, if I was wrong about the first "incorrect fact" - so be it. Never claimed to be infallible.

sir duke - You sound grumpy, have a good rest.

Peace.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

coldash said:


> I wonder which of Contador's bikes will be weighed; the one he was riding before it was announced during the stage that they would be weighing bikes at the end of the stage or the one he switched to after the announcement.





sir duke said:


> Does it matter?


I'd say it would matter. It was seeming like they switched bikes because of the announcement. If he was going to try and make it up the Alpe the second time on the second bike, it needs to be weighed to see if they were planning on making it underweight.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

bballr4567 said:


> I'd say it would matter. It was seeming like they switched bikes because of the announcement. If he was going to try and make it up the Alpe the second time on the second bike, it needs to be weighed to see if they were planning on making it underweight.


Any bike used during the stage should be weighed - but can the Commisars tell which bike on the team car was Conti's first? I suspect Team Saxo-Tinkoff may have forgotten.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

TJ uses Shimano DA Di2. Messed the bed on what could have been his biggest win. Cost him the race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

sir duke said:


> Another 15 more like that and Contador wins it......


Indeed, not much of a deterrent. Next time Porte should bring him a three course meal! :thumbsup:


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Any bike used during the stage should be weighed - but can the Commisars tell which bike on the team car was Conti's first? I suspect Team Saxo-Tinkoff may have forgotten.


Peter Flax of Bicycling Magazine tweeted, "Pflax1: Just saw a second specialized road bike with the number 91 on it get wheeled into tent", so both bikes were apparently checked because the other one had already been pulled into the tent along with Contador. The tent he is referring to is where they were "controlling" the bikes, supposedly for weight and scanned for hidden motors. LOL!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> Hey, if I was wrong about the first "incorrect fact" - so be it. Never claimed to be infallible.
> 
> ...


Combination of Tokyo summer heat, a long commute home, and well, grumpiness. Actually loving every minute of it. Like to keep my American cousins on solid ground. I think I was the lone Brit on here and I see no reason to apologise for that. Tejay was unlucky, but luck alone won't get you too far on Alpe. Delighted Contador has been squashed. But Froome is not infallible and he hasn't won anything yet. To finish first, first you gotta finish.
Back tomorrow at Candlestick Park.....?

Cheers.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Indeed, not much of a deterrent. Next time Porte should bring him a three course meal! :thumbsup:


Good old British beef....? Maybe Alberto could throw a steak his way? Couldn't resist...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

sir duke said:


> Good old British beef....? Maybe Alberto could throw a steak his way? Couldn't resist...


Brit Beef = Hoof-and-Mouth right? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

*Alpe d'Huez memories*

Hello!
Alpe d'Huez is a climb to love; one of the most historical ascent of the Tour de France. 
I attache / show my video about La Marmotte bicyclemarathon (174 km + 4900 m with Alpe d'Huez finish), when a cyclist can experience to cycle it in a cycing field and to experience the support of fans, people along the road. That was fantastic feeling








In the video: at 2nd min starts the climb and by the 6th min can seen the situation when fans shouted to me to support...






Best regards, 
Gabor


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

very cool video! congratulations, that's a fine accomplishment.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Brit Beef = Hoof-and-Mouth right? Sorry, couldn't resist.


Yep, some British farmers are scumbags who would put Lance to shame with their unprincipled behaviour.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Excellent, something I'd love to do one day.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

nate said:


> Peter Flax of Bicycling Magazine tweeted, "Pflax1: Just saw a second specialized road bike with the number 91 on it get wheeled into tent", so both bikes were apparently checked because the other one had already been pulled into the tent along with Contador. The tent he is referring to is where they were "controlling" the bikes, supposedly for weight and scanned for hidden motors. LOL!


No news re Conti's bikes. Perhaps the exchange was to use a different range of gear selections...and not an illegally light bike?


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

LostViking said:


> No news re Conti's bikes. Perhaps the exchange was to use a different range of gear selections...and not an illegally light bike?


Both bikes weighed and both bikes legal


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sir duke said:


> Yep, some British farmers are scumbags who would put Lance to shame with their unprincipled behaviour.







.....


----------

